# Knicks Vs Celtics



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs. Celtics
MSG 
7:00 pm
MSG/ESPN​


> The Celtics, the Heat and the Knicks. One of those just doesn’t seem to belong with the others.
> 
> The Knicks insist that they do.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-knicks-hostingheavyweights


This should be interseting to say the least.



*Discuss the game here. Predictions?*

I think Boston is most likely going to win this game, and these two games ahead may be a little realitity check for this team. But we shall see. LET GO KNICKS!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks had to come down to earth sooner or later.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love what Amare has brought to our team, but man you have to rebound/defend down the stretch. KG busted his ass those last few minutes.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I love what Amare has brought to our team, but man you have to rebound/defend down the stretch. KG busted his ass those last few minutes.


Yeah, he will sometimes make a big block, but OVERALL his defense is soft.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

:mad2:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol knicks4life.

We seemed to be lacking a home court advantage down the stretch, aka the officals and the clocks, but we cant go crazy. Boston is a title contender and we are not. We cant expect to win this game or the miami game. (Actually our schedule is just silly hard for many weeks now  )

It does drive me crazy to see Paul Pierce dancing around the garden court though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> I love what Amare has brought to our team, but man you have to rebound/defend down the stretch. KG busted his ass those last few minutes.


That was what drove us crazy in Phoenix. We were a team that had more than enough firepower to beat a team, but when the opposing team's PF can score whenever, it makes winning in the crunch very difficult. 

Anyways, the Knicks are a decent team now. All you guys need is one Melo and you're contenders for it all.


----------

